# New knife day, and an (almost) complete Hattori KD family



## a.lber.to (May 8, 2012)

Hello everyone.

Today is a good knife day! Thanks to a tip from a very helpful forum member, who managed to get himself one of the Hattoris I had tracked down in Tokyo, last week I was able to buy a 135mm petty Hattori KD knife, which I just received from the US. So the family is now almost complete:





Hi Res - Very Hi Res

Now, while I can rationalize the absence of the 240mm gyuto, thanks to the 210mm and the 270mm gyutos, I really must find one of those Hattori KD 70mm paring knives... 

In the meantime, I also need to find the courage to polish and re-etch the 210mm gyuto and the santoku - maybe next weekend... :scared4:


----------



## Lucretia (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## stevenStefano (May 8, 2012)

It is pretty crazy that after so many people looking for KDs you found so many. Have you used them much yet?


----------



## a.lber.to (May 8, 2012)

Well, the motherload was is Japan, though the petty ended up coming from California. 

As to using them, yes: I used three of them thus far, except the 270mm gyuto and the 135mm petty. Both are still in their Out Of The Box condition, and will require sharpening before I use them...


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 8, 2012)

Looks really good. Congrats.
Really nice family photo. 

I miss KD in my own collection.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 8, 2012)

Whoa. That's a shocking expense(literally).


----------



## ThEoRy (May 8, 2012)

Cool, now all you gotta do is rehandle em...


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 8, 2012)

It's like looking at bars of gold....


----------



## a.lber.to (May 8, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Whoa. That's a shocking expense(literally).



Actually, less in total than a Bob Kramer auction for a 52100 carbon steel knife (just to name one... )


----------



## a.lber.to (May 8, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Cool, now all you gotta do is rehandle em...



Frankly, I do not mind the linen micarta handles, at least not thus far. This said, does anyone have pictures of rehandled KDs? I am curious of what they would look like...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 8, 2012)

a.lber.to said:


> Frankly, I do not mind the linen micarta handles, at least not thus far. This said, does anyone have pictures of rehandled KDs? I am curious of what they would look like...



Congratulations Alberto!

I have never seen a KD in person, but if they were mine, I would keep them original and leave the handles alone (unless they are truly uncomfortable).

Edit: Not that they couldn't be made even better looking and/or more comfortable, just that they wouldn't be _original_ any longer.


----------



## kalaeb (May 8, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Cool, now all you gotta do is rehandle em...



I don't know, the kd handles are contoured perfectly imo, but they would look rocking with some exhibition grade ironwood. 

Very nice collection! If I am ever in France I am stoping by.


----------



## SpikeC (May 8, 2012)

Take a look at the rehandle work that Dave does on the group buy for what is possible.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 8, 2012)

What's up with the one wierdo handle?


----------



## a.lber.to (May 8, 2012)

I have NO IDEA! I always wondered why the handle of the 150mm Utility is different from all the rest...


----------



## Deckhand (May 8, 2012)

Really really amazing collection. I for one hope you leave them original. Very very nice!


----------



## shankster (May 8, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Really really amazing collection. I for one hope you leave them original. Very very nice!



Agreed! Leave em be..

Beautiful collection a.lber.to!


----------



## sachem allison (May 8, 2012)

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=12.801&dept_id=13171

they have a Hattori 5 1/2" fruit knife for sale Cowry x $599 and it is available as of 5 minutes ago


----------



## a.lber.to (May 8, 2012)

Unless they had two in stock, which is entirely possible, that is the one I bought...


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 8, 2012)

You are insane, blowing that kind of money on a knife


----------



## sachem allison (May 8, 2012)

a.lber.to said:


> Unless they had two in stock, which is entirely possible, that is the one I bought...



since they don't list them as Hattori KD that is probably why he still has it in stock.


----------



## Deckhand (May 8, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> You are insane, blowing that kind of money on a knife



:rofl2:


----------



## SameGuy (May 8, 2012)

I _almost_ didn't get the joke!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## brainsausage (May 8, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Cool, now all you gotta do is rehandle em...



+1


----------



## RRLOVER (May 8, 2012)

That is an impressive set of KD's.........They do live up to the hype,and now I want to kick myself in the A$$ for selling mine.


----------



## JMac (May 8, 2012)

Wow. i would take this over any american made knives, regardless of the prices.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 9, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> +1



Glad I'm not the only one. For such a beautiful blade they deserve beautiful handles. Linen micarta just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## a.lber.to (May 9, 2012)

I agree that it does not look the prettiest, but it is one of the most functional handle materials around, from a practical perspective. I suspect that this is why Hattori chose it, to meke a very functional tool which could be used in a professional environment...


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 9, 2012)

I would rehandle.
These knives would look awesome with some new shoes!


The problem with these knives are:
If you use or rehandle them, they will drop in value 

If you bought them for investment, but them in a safe.
If you gonna abuse em: rehandle !!


----------



## stevenStefano (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't rehandle them. I quite like linen micarta personally and it isn't like they just threw on a cheap pakkawood handle. I think it can take a beating a bit better than the types of wood that are generally used in rehandling projects. Perhaps rehandle a different knife and see what you think of that if you are considering doing it to the KDs.


----------



## TB_London (May 9, 2012)

Although the KD handles look plain, they are really nicely shaped and very comfortable. Plus the fit is seamless. 

Dishwasher safe too :justkidding:


----------



## a.lber.to (May 9, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> I wouldn't rehandle them. I quite like linen micarta personally and it isn't like they just threw on a cheap pakkawood handle. I think it can take a beating a bit better than the types of wood that are generally used in rehandling projects. Perhaps rehandle a different knife and see what you think of that if you are considering doing it to the KDs.



Actually, I love ironwood handles, and my Itous have wooden handles. However, given that I keep my house fairly dry, these are a pain to manage, as I regularly have to protect them with Renaissance wax to prevent them from shrinking...
So that's a definite plus for linen micarta in my book!!!


----------



## a.lber.to (May 9, 2012)

TB_London said:


> Dishwasher safe too :justkidding:



Yup! Just throw those KDs in the basket with the rest of the silverware...


----------



## David Metzger (May 9, 2012)

Really beautiful. You could do a fun pass-around. :bliss:


----------

